
Freelancers: Work for free - austengary
https://medium.com/design-ux/f85dc3457d04
======
chrisbennet
If you do work for free, pick projects that _you_ want to do and bring you
value (use new technology, work with fun people, etc) despite being unpaid.

Working for a customer for free in hope of getting paid work from them later
rarely works.

That said, it is probably better to work for free than at a reduced rate. When
you work at a reduced rate to help a struggling company starting out, they
resent it when you start charging them full price later on instead of feeling
grateful that they got a great deal before.

Cheap customer usually are more hassle than they are worth.

